
Is There a Limit to AI Diagnosis Accuracy? - rbanffy
https://www.computer.org/web/computingnow/insights/content?g=53319&type=article&urlTitle=is-there-a-limit-to-ai-diagnosis-accuracy-
======
PaulHoule
It seems to me that there is a limit to diagnosis accuracy period.

